# Your bass boat cost how much?!?!?



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

Do any of you guys ever get this? My friend (non mountain biker) comes over while i am in the garage tinkering with my bike. He asks, "How much did you pay for that thing anyway?" My answer is, "around 2500$" He then proceeds to tell me how ridiculous this is and thinks i am crazy for spending that much on a bicycle. This same friend however has a 40,000$:eekster: bass boat that he uses as an excuse to drink beer with his "fishing buddies" on the lake. And I am ridiculous? Anyone else have a similar experience? How should i combat this?


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

yeah, i think the great majority of us experience this. geesh, i do and i only spent $850 on my bike. i also have audio equipment that i spent $1K+ on and people say the same thing- you spent $500 on those 2 speakers? and those aren't even really expensive speakers.

to each their own. funny about your buddy's boat though- we each choose how to spend our money.


----------



## mtnbkrid (Jan 30, 2004)

Yup, every weekend I watch a parade of $20-$40,000 ski boats head up to the local reservoir to go in circles while pulling somebody on water skis. I just shake my head as I get on my bike and go for a ride. Seems silly to me, but at least it means less people on the trails.


----------



## HamfisT (Mar 31, 2010)

Yep....

NOBODY at my place of business "gets it".

Should have seen the looks I got around here when I said I was paying $650 for a set of wheels!

Bass fishing is a casual hobby of mine... I don't have a 40,000 boat, but I could probably dig out about two grand in tackle and equipment!

Archery? couple thou'
Audio/video? couple g's

Now, spending $250.00 for a pair of jeans? that's just stupid!


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

It's all a bit absurd if you really think about it.


----------



## STinGa (Jan 14, 2004)

*All hobbies are this way*

I have heard the same thing from numerous friends. When I ask them why they spent so much money for their hobby, they stop and think for a second and then understand (sort of).

Why spend 50 grand for a car when 20 will do, 2 thou for a computer or 1 thou, $150 for tennis shoes or $75, the list can go on and on.

STinGa


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

STinGa said:


> I have heard the same thing from numerous friends. When I ask them why they spent so much money for their hobby, they stop and think for a second and then understand (sort of).
> 
> Why spend 50 grand for a car when 20 will do, 2 thou for a computer or 1 thou, $150 for tennis shoes or $75, the list can go on and on.
> 
> STinGa


To some people, even this list seems excessive. It's all relative I think.

My boat = $300 (won't pull a skier but doesn't use gas either)
My car = $800
My bike = $850 (I pride myself on always riding a bike that's more expensive than my car)
My shoes = $9 to $20 
My computer = $450
My trip to just outside the earth's atmosphere on Branson's new spaceship = $250,000


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Stopped responding to "oooh - how much did that cost?" a while ago. Answer: "Get a bike and find out for yourself."


----------



## ChainChain (Sep 25, 2010)

HamfisT said:


> Now, spending $250.00 for a pair of jeans? that's just stupid!


That's the same thing as buying a bass boat. It's a luxury that nobody needs. What upsets my about $250 jeans is that they are made overseas at a cost of $5 of $6 and then shipped over. Someone is making an obscene amount of money off the sweat of someone else.


----------



## Tackhammer (Dec 21, 2006)

I know what you mean, people will spend a couple thou on home entertainment systems, LCD tv's and such but give me crap about my 2,000 dollar bike. Another one in my rural area is 4 wheelers and side by sides for 10 grand or more and they'll only put a couple hundred miles on a year.


----------



## knipdm01 (Sep 21, 2010)

Tackhammer said:


> I know what you mean, people will spend a couple thou on home entertainment systems, LCD tv's and such but give me crap about my 2,000 dollar bike. Another one in my rural area is 4 wheelers and side by sides for 10 grand or more and they'll only put a couple hundred miles on a year.


I had a Yamaha Raptor 700r. I think I'll end up putting more miles in a year on my hardrock honestly. Its cheap and I can be in the trail 5 days a week unlike once every month or so on the quad. To me its all about being outside and mtn biking allows me to frequent the woods more often and I'm losing weight so its a win win


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Everybody in my workplace gets it. 

One of the benefits of living in Whistler.


----------



## adoble (Aug 19, 2007)

Best bet is to not discuss prices with any non-serious mountain bikers because they just won't understand...

My wife understands but probably because she figures she can spend an equal amount on her stuff :shocked:


----------



## p.doering (Aug 1, 2008)

Tell him the $2500 was either going to a bike or to strippers & blow, & you figured the bike wouldn't come with an addiction to support.

...but of course you were wrong.


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

Bust
Out
Another 
Thousand

I was annoyed at myself for dropping $800 on a bike I bought while visiting an ex-girlfriend, but I saved hundreds on the car rental I would have gotten if I didn't get the bike.

And at least, I still have the bike.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't get any of that. A 5k bike might get a look, but my friends are all into something or another that they are pouring money into. Can't really throw stones in a glass house.


----------



## lamb (Sep 18, 2008)

As others have said, all hobbies are like this. I am half arsed into collecting knives, and man talk about folks dropping money on hobbies. Guys will buy custom made knives for 1k plus and put them in a showcase on the wall. They may buy a half dozen in the course of the year. To outsiders that don't bike, it seems crazy, but when you love biking it is normal to spend your hard earned cash on something that gives you such satisfaction.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

It's all real simple.....

BOYS WILL HAVE THEIR TOYS...

If somebody just can't understand why something good could cost so much or why we would pay so much for it....then they are blind little, lost sheep and not materialistic pigs like the rest of us who understand that more $$$ equals better quality...


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

yeah, I guess what I was really getting at was the fact that they all have hobbies that they spend tons of coin on, but criticize my hobbies that i spend my hard earned coin on. I actually just ponied up and bought another bike so i can take them with me. We will see if they get the bug.


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

But here's the thing......

If we were to spend about $ 5,000 on a bike ( yes that is a LOT of money...) we'd be buying at the "top" of the market, i.e. an equivalent car would be a Ferrari, or very high end German car, or a million dollar home in a market where that means something. 
There are very few venues where I can buy "The Best" available, biking is one of them.


And , it is a WHOLE lot cheaper than therapy..... 


Or a nice Bass Boat.


----------



## Spankier (Oct 12, 2010)

Solution:

Stop letting other people get your panties in a twist.

The question you need to ask yourself is why do you let their criticism bother you?


----------



## slayer27 (Nov 22, 2007)

Tell him the $2500 was either going to a bike or to strippers & blow.

Ahh the late 90's, I wish I could get that money back. I would have a stable of awesome bikes


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

most people, men and women, have a hobby or interest which they can justify spending any amount of money on. many women love shoes, traveling, eating out, etc. men are into expensive sports, home theaters, CARS, guns, etc. some of us get into bikes and having a bike just the way we like it means money is no object.

fortunately for me, my wife keeps my bicycle-related spending in check. she doesn't get into bikes, but she understands and respects that it's important to me. she doesn't "allow" me to spend our every last penny on bikes, but if she didn't stop me, I probably would. working at a bicycle shop for the last year helped a lot so i have my bikes (just two, BMX and mtb) just the way i like it and i did not spend ludicrous amounts of money.

i combat this by intentionally forgetting how much i spent on my bike. i buy some stuff second hand and often buy stuff that is on sale. i buy stuff that will LAST rather than the lightest, newest gizmo. i honestly have no idea how much each of my bikes are "worth" in terms of retail value either.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

neverwalk said:


> But here's the thing......
> 
> If we were to spend about $ 5,000 on a bike ( yes that is a LOT of money...) we'd be buying at the "top" of the market, i.e. an equivalent car would be a Ferrari, or very high end German car, or a million dollar home in a market where that means something.
> There are very few venues where I can buy "The Best" available, biking is one of them.
> ...


If you buy ten, 5k dollar bikes, and I buy a 24 foot Grady white walk around fishing boat, and we both sell our toys in 1 year, I will be ahead  Or say you buy two 5k dollar bikes and I buy a good used aluminum skiff, I will still be ahead.

My point being, the comparison between a bike and a Ferrari is not appropriate because you'll never get laid riding a Knolly :lol:


----------



## sommerfliesby (Nov 3, 2008)

Hobbies. I have too damn many of them. But I do have wide and varying groups of friends with each of them. Don't know too many bikers who do this all the time. Don't know many boaters who bike, either. I do both. Neither group understands the other. But we all love beer.


----------



## N8! (Jan 28, 2006)

ChainChain said:


> That's the same thing as buying a bass boat. It's a luxury that nobody needs. What upsets my about $250 jeans is that they are made overseas at a cost of $5 of $6 and then shipped over. Someone is making an obscene amount of money off the sweat of someone else.


You forgot to include Harley Davidson in your list of the expensively useless.


----------



## blue72beetle (Aug 31, 2009)

*Bass Boat Bike*

Why not have both...


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Double post


----------



## gsxunv04 (May 10, 2010)

I agree, I have tried to get a few buddies onto a bike and they all turn their nose up when I tell them $500 for an entry level bike. I guess they are used to $100 Huffy's and mongooses from Walmart. They just dont understand quality I guess.


----------



## nonoy_d (Jun 27, 2005)

*Mountain Biking is Cheaper Hobby*

Even if "we" spend $$$$$ for a top end bike, the hobby is still cheaper than other hobbies.
First of all one will spend less on healthcare dollars (unless you huck...), second, considering your neighbor(s) with ATV for the summer (cost about $4K for a entry level) plus the trailer (about $2K), the gas, oil change, for the lake the sea doo, another 4 K and hopefully one can use the same trailer, for the winter the sno mobile another $4K for entry level plus gas plus gas, plus boots, kevlar overall (fleece lined), helmet and boots likely $500-$700 for the set.
The lowly carbon fiber bike is still cheaper


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

texasnavy05 said:


> Do any of you guys ever get this? My friend (non mountain biker) comes over while i am in the garage tinkering with my bike. He asks, "How much did you pay for that thing anyway?" My answer is, "around 2500$" He then proceeds to tell me how ridiculous this is and thinks i am crazy for spending that much on a bicycle. This same friend however has a 40,000$:eekster: bass boat that he uses as an excuse to drink beer with his "fishing buddies" on the lake. And I am ridiculous? Anyone else have a similar experience? How should i combat this?


You can often get by with an answer that emphasizes that it's not about the money, it's about the satisfaction you get and how superior your bike is to the one's your friend is used to seeing.

Then tell your buddy if he were to ride the same trails on his Walmart bike, he probably wouldn't survive. Make him feel he need to spend just as much on a similar bike and far more on hard core MTB instruction and survival training.


----------



## 2wheelsnotfour (Aug 18, 2010)

I usually don't tell non-riders how much my bikes cost. They lack perspective. But they probably spend $1,000 on cigarettes each year.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

when i get people in the shop who are like "$2k for a bike? holy ****. better have a motor on it." i just figure out what they are willing to spend money on. many of them roll up in $40k+ suvs, some are wearing $150+ running shoes. i relate that to them, and they understand at least a little. same with people balking at spending $300 on a cheap mtb for their kid. i ask how expensive the shoes the kid has on were. most times it's $80+. i then explain that lbs bikes are lighter, better put together, etc etc, than the $100-ish walmart bikes. and they understand a bit.


----------



## nate. (Oct 10, 2010)

i have over 40k invested in my flats boat. i can see how a bike can easily cost 5k +.


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

Them: "Your bike costs $3,000?"
Me: "Yeah. How much was your boat?"
Them: "$40,000, but that's besides the point! Why didn't you buy a bike at Walmart for $300?"
Me: "For the same reason you didn't buy a boat at Walmart for $4,000"
Them: "oh... ok"


----------



## dblvanos (Mar 17, 2010)

I am a boater, boats can quickly make bikes look like a poor man's hobby. I spend enough on just fuel and dock slip to pay for a nice carbon flash 29er every year. I boat on a small inland lake and I have a boat that is not "that thirsty" 5.7 merc I/O. I have a family friend that spends tens of thousands every year freshening up his motors on his fast boat. That friend has friends with boats that have outdrives that cost more than my home. Like every sport it can get out of hand quickly. 

I bet that fisher has more in tackle than your bike cost. 

I kind of always thought the equestrian crowd had a screw loose, between boarding, trainers, farm, truck, hired help, show fee's, vet bills, I have not been able to figure that one out. 

For me this is my least expensive to most expensive "lifestyle" list
Snow skiing
Bikes
Cars
Boat
Fiancé

I would really like to buy a plane, what is the saying "you can't take it with you"


----------



## ForrestJones (May 25, 2009)

*Gripe time*

I was brought up by wierd parents I guess. They taught me that its *rude* to ask people, friend, stranger, whatever, what their crap costs. 
Kind of a pet peeve of mine. I have some friends who ask that question right away when they see something new, its like a reflex. This is 2010, not 1910. If you really need to know that bad, look it up on the net.

Gripe over.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

neverwalk said:


> But here's the thing......
> 
> If we were to spend about $ 5,000 on a bike ( yes that is a LOT of money...) we'd be buying at the "top" of the market, i.e. an equivalent car would be a Ferrari, or very high end German car, or a million dollar home in a market where that means something.
> There are very few venues where I can buy "The Best" available, biking is one of them.
> ...


Well, at $5K, you're at the lower end of the "top" of the market. Maybe even the top of the middle of the market these days. A top S-works goes for $8-$10K. Top Trek/GFs are $7K+, Cannondales are Many custom bikes are in that range. There are top 29er HTs that are in the $5K range! Top road bikes are over $10K.

$5K might equate to a 'Vette or something at that level, but not a Ferrari or high end German car. Maybe a mid-range German car (3-series?).

As for homes, it might get you into a McMansion, but not a real mansion! lol

But yes... it is a whole lot cheaper than therapy. And a whole lot more fun, too!


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

blue72beetle said:


> Why not have both...


Now you are talking


----------



## 2wheelsnotfour (Aug 18, 2010)

ForrestJones said:


> I was brought up by wierd parents I guess. They taught me that its *rude* to ask people, friend, stranger, whatever, what their crap costs.
> Kind of a pet peeve of mine. I have some friends who ask that question right away when they see something new, its like a reflex. This is 2010, not 1910. If you really need to know that bad, look it up on the net.
> 
> Gripe over.


You're not the only one. When people ask me how much I spend on bikes. I avoid a direct answer by joking, "You don't want to know." and leave it at that. I too think its a rather rude question.


----------



## eltazar (Nov 1, 2006)

nate. said:


> i have over 40k invested in my flats boat. i can see how a bike can easily cost 5k +.


That's a big engine. What's the logic behind that kind of setup? I'm curious, as big-engined things have a strange appeal , and I know nothing about boats...

Sorry for the OT.


----------



## dblvanos (Mar 17, 2010)

eltazar said:


> That's a big engine. What's the logic behind that kind of setup? I'm curious, as big-engined things have a strange appeal , and I know nothing about boats...
> 
> Sorry for the OT.


To get the to good fishing spot faster than everyone else of course 

Also what is the devict to the right of the engine when looking at it facing the transom?


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Definition of a boat:

A hole in the water you throw money into.....


----------



## knipdm01 (Sep 21, 2010)

eltazar said:


> That's a big engine. What's the logic behind that kind of setup? I'm curious, as big-engined things have a strange appeal , and I know nothing about boats...
> 
> Sorry for the OT.


+1 that thing is a frankenmotor! Never seen anything like it, it looks awesome.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

nate. said:


> i have over 40k invested in my flats boat. i can see how a bike can easily cost 5k +.


NATE! Good to see you over here man. :thumbsup:

I too enjoy boats and bikes. I have more money tied into kayaks rigged specifically for fishing than I do in bikes.

It's all relative.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

dblvanos said:


> To get the to good fishing spot faster than everyone else of course
> 
> Also what is the devict to the right of the engine when looking at it facing the transom?


Power pole. It's like a wicked awesome anchor that you can put down silently and quickly so as not to spook the feesh.

Big motor helps get a boat like that on place faster too. Which means that boat can run in spit. Nate... what does she draft? 8" or so?


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

One of my wifes friends had an entry level bike with decent components on it. Thing is a few years old at this point and she would ride on occasion when forced. My friend got sick of this and with an old spare wheel set I had laying around we dropped about 3 pounds off the bike instantly. Now she loves to ride. If ha had to buy the wheels new it would have cost him about $850 today and that is just the wheels. 

Think even if he did spend the coin on the wheels it would have been money well spent as now he has a wife who enjoys cycling with him instead of complaining when it is time to head out.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Boats (waiting for all the people to ***** lol)

Here's mine. 2005 Sea Ray Sundancer 300..... 60k in options.  Fully loaded baby.
I bought it brand new in 2005, semi-custom. I paid. $ xxx,xxx (take a guess)
I keep it in a marina in the summer. from say may - november first.
80$ a foot, 30ft = lot of money
twin 5.0 mercruisers = 600 horse = 2 100gal fuel tanks = lot of money to fill.
To trailer it home in the fall = 400$
Trailer it to marina in spring = 400$
Shrink wrap in winter = god knows how much.
Drives serviced = alot. has mach 3 bravo out drives.
Bottom paint = like 100$ a gallon.
Wax, boat wash. etc.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

From "How to Talk to Non Cyclists"

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/humour-how-to-talk-to-non-cyclists-12730

_*Rule 5. Don't tell them the truth about how much your bike cost*

Few people ever own anything that works, fits, or looks as well as a truly well-built bike. And yet, when they find that your bike costs as much as their high-end computer or mid-range stereo, they will fake a heart attack, guaranteed.

The solution? Tell non-cyclists you paid $499.99 for your bike, no matter how much you really paid for it. This number has been scientifically formulated to sound like more than a non-cyclist would pay for a bike, without otherwise drawing attention to itself.

No matter how you try, you can't always avoid non-cyclists. All you can hope to do is minimize contact with them - so you can get back to what's important.

And I think we both know what that is._


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

I spend 1/10th of the money I spent on racing cars. AND I get to ride 10x as much as I actually got to race my car. And admittedly, I usually ride some pretty pricey stuff.

Biking is so cheap compared to most hobbies, and it's so convenient that you can spend more time actually doing the hobby than thinking about and buying crap.

It's expensive compared to running though.


----------



## Sharpix (Jun 27, 2009)

Its ridiculous to say with that much emphasis "a 10k boat?" when we are spending a lot on bycicles.

I'd kill to have an Alumacraft 16' aluminum fishing/ski boat to have stupidly great days fishing with my father, and my future family









And i'd love to have a Fox Talas 140 for my bike...

I love both things. I actually don't have 5k to blow on those things right now.

But its hypocrite to talk sh1t to someone who really likes something else you dont actually like, and spending their money within their right to look like a fool in your own eyes...

10k carbon bike? Its a waste of money for me, but a waste id like to spend sometime.


----------



## sommerfliesby (Nov 3, 2008)

ProjectDan35 said:


> Boats (waiting for all the people to ***** lol)
> 
> Here's mine. 2005 Sea Ray Sundancer 300..... 60k in options.  Fully loaded baby.
> I bought it brand new in 2005, semi-custom. I paid. $ xxx,xxx (take a guess)
> ...


Feeling your pain, Dan. $20k for some rebuilds this winter...from 502 to 540 cubes...should give me another 10-12 mph. But sometimes, it's just DAMN WORTH IT.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Yup!


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

Back to the original post, I have encountered this many times. To diffuse a situation before it ever occurs is simple.

Them: Can I ask you a question?
Me: [nods]
Them: What does you bike cost?
Me: [pointing to the fork] This thing? [shrugs], I dunno retail is about a $ 1,000. Get them on sale for $600-700 and buy them used $200-300.
Them: Oh. Okay
Me: Why do you ask? You wanna go riding?

At this point, I may or may not spill the beans on the fact that I only gave them pricing on the Fox fork. I learned this 18 yrs ago when a stranger tried to bike jack me and a buddy post-race (mtb race). He asked what our bikes cost. Being young and proud, we told him. He tried to grab my buddy's bike and then mine. We wrestled the bikes and rode away. Scary stuff.


----------



## dust3313 (Sep 15, 2010)

Spending money on something that you love to do is great! my parents already think i am nuts for spending hundreds of dollars on my bike and other bike stuff, but they had no problem with me dropping $2,000 a year on club volleyball. like others have said some people just do not understand how fun cycling is.

Boats are a funny thing though. I wake board behind whatever will pull me which is usually a runabout or fishing boat, and i constantly see people at the lake that have $80,000 wake specific inboard boats that have no idea how to drive a boat and literally just drive around looking at houses throwing a huge wake ruining the water for us who are actually trying to enjoy the water. my point is that spending money on something that you will use to its fullest extent is great, but throwing money around like it is no big deal just makes you look like an ass IMHO


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

dust3313 said:


> Spending money on something that you love to do is great!


Finding something you love to do without spending any money is even better!


----------



## tjeepdrv (Aug 14, 2008)

ChainChain said:


> That's the same thing as buying a bass boat. It's a luxury that nobody needs. What upsets my about $250 jeans is that they are made overseas at a cost of $5 of $6 and then shipped over. Someone is making an obscene amount of money off the sweat of someone else.


In my experience, the $250 jeans are the ones that are made in America.


----------



## Spankier (Oct 12, 2010)

dust3313 said:


> i constantly see people at the lake that have $80,000 wake specific inboard boats that have no idea how to drive a boat and literally just drive around looking at houses throwing a huge wake ruining the water for us who are actually trying to enjoy the water.


*
NEWSFLAH:*

You don't own the water nor do you have any say on how other people use it.

It's a fact of life that you need to become familiar with lest you continue to make asinine posts like the one above.

Taken to its logical conclusion, you shouldn't be out "ruining" the water for the fishermen who "are actually trying to enjoy the water."

p.s. Many folks that are out "actually trying to enjoy the water" are going to be throwing big wakes that will "ruin" the water for skiers, wakeboarders, tubers, kneeboarders, fisherman, ******** on their pontoon boats trying to BBQ, kayakers, etc...


----------



## MFR///R (Apr 25, 2010)

How much? YA! My neighbor has an expensive boat and expensive fishing gear to go with it, rarely uses it, also drinks and smokes.
I allways chuckle and reply that a long time ago I used to smoke, and this bike cost me a little over nine months worth cigarettes.
I would say that I am waaaaaaay ahead of the game two fold.
And when I see another parent that smokes it burns me up,:madmax: but that is for another thread.


----------



## willapajames (Dec 18, 2005)

I've got plenty of money in bikes, and I'm also an avid fisherman. However, I do it from a canoe, or with waders, so it's a pretty cheap hobby for me. It's also sufficient for "herping" (catching reptiles and amphibians) which is another interest. 
If I were going to drop a bunch of money into a boat, it'd be a sailboat for sure. Powerboats are fun no doubt, but nothing beats hauling ass by the power of wind.


----------



## dust3313 (Sep 15, 2010)

Spankier said:


> *
> NEWSFLAH:*
> 
> You don't own the water nor do you have any say on how other people use it.
> ...


I absolutely hate when people try to start ***** matches on the internet it is a waste of time, but i will defend my opinion when someone blatantly calls me a dumb ass for thinking the way i do. if you spend as much time on the lakes in the Midwest as i have you would understand my viewpoint. when we are wake boarding we are considerate of many things: fishermen, other wake boarders / water skiers, and peoples boats on their piers. many of the other people "enjoying the lake" show no concern for any of the things listed above. when my safety is at risk i think i deserve to take a stance against ignorant boaters. Tone can not be derived from text and i apologize if i came off as elitist but having to stop dead while a clueless boat driver cuts us off time and time again can become old extremely quick especially when we are towing someone new to the sport and they have get up again while the boat that cut us off was towing no one and simply wanted to get nowhere fast.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

To point out, I don't boat in lakes. Oceans.


----------



## dust3313 (Sep 15, 2010)

brentos said:


> Finding something you love to do without spending any money is even better!


This is true. but what activity or hobby is free?


----------



## JPinFL (Jun 6, 2010)

Hobbies are things that people enjoy and love. Regardless of what it is, if it's what the person loves, he/she will drop a lot of money on that hobby.

It only matters if it makes sense to the person who is enjoying the hobby. 

Who gives a rat's a$$ what other people think about what you spend on something that you have a lot of passion for?


----------



## JPinFL (Jun 6, 2010)

dust3313 said:


> This is true. but what activity or hobby is free?


Walking to the beach to watch the sunrise or sunset.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

dust3313 said:


> This is true. but what activity or hobby is free?


Running can be free, except for replacing the calories you burn. You don't even need shoes. Hiking can also be free.

Once one hits a certain skill level biking can be free as well, but that's true of anything you can become a professional at.


----------



## kennbenny667 (Jan 13, 2004)

Q: Why do divorces cost so much?

A: Because they're worth it!

Kind of the same principle no matter the passion. 

My dad gave me major guff for buying a 1.5k bike my senior year of hs, right until the moment I pointed at his 3k bag of golf equipment(he's a lefty), and asked him when the last time he played was.

Almost ten years and several bikes and cars later, my main bike is still worth significantly more, in cash, and to me, than my car.


----------



## High Side (Apr 16, 2010)

It's only money.

You can't take it to the grave.


----------



## Alan-S (Nov 4, 2005)

Interesting. My mountainbiking/triathalon buddies that have $5-10k bikes also have 40-60k ski boats. Its what we do in the spring and summer when we are not riding. Maybe it has something to do with the fact that I own the local ski boat dealership 

There is a huge amount of MTB to Wakeboard/Kiteboard/Slalom and Skiing/Snowboarding.


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

tjeepdrv said:


> In my experience, the $250 jeans are the ones that are made in America.


Where the he!! do you find US-made $250 jeans, anyway??? Diamond Gusset's are the best you can get and they retail less than 50. Maybe a tailor-made pair...

http://www.gussetclothing.com/mendiamgusje.html


----------



## cabinfever (Feb 6, 2008)

*True costs*

I was demo'ing a Fuel EX 9.8 at a Trek demo. Loved the ride...asked the price. Almost 5K. The demo tech then told me that assisted living care runs 3K/month. I guess I can justify an investment in my health


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

Why should I buy another boat (sold the big one) when I can fish with someone that has one anytime, maybe I should save my money, and leave it to my relatives that can't even e-mail or call unless they want something, I think I'll buy another bicycle, I'll leave them bills, lets see how much they love me then..LOL


----------



## wagn (Aug 10, 2010)

Being a fisherman and a mountain biker, I see value in both. If I had the cash, I'd be fishing out of a 40k bass boat. The times I've been able to fish from them, it's been an amazing experiance. However if I had the cash I'd also be riding a 5k mountain bike.

Everyone spends money on the stuff that they love.


----------



## wuzilla (Sep 9, 2008)

Working in the motorsports industry puts a much lighter perspective on my bike purchases. Club racers will blow $1000 on tires for a race weekend, AND spend upwards of $600 in fees just for the privilege of racing their car at said track! 

I did the whole track-car thing for a bit - $400 for a weekend where you spend about 3 total hours on track (if you're lucky), and then all the wear and tear bits on your car as you beat the crap out of it. Add to that the price of the car.

Yes, cycling is an extremely cheap hobby.


----------



## HamfisT (Mar 31, 2010)

Hell yea... fishing from a 21' Triton is like casting from your living room!!


----------



## dblvanos (Mar 17, 2010)

ProjectDan35 said:


> Boats (waiting for all the people to ***** lol)
> 
> Here's mine. 2005 Sea Ray Sundancer 300..... 60k in options.  Fully loaded baby.
> I bought it brand new in 2005, semi-custom. I paid. $ xxx,xxx (take a guess)
> ...


You ever on https://www.clubsearay.com/?


----------



## dblvanos (Mar 17, 2010)

sommerfliesby said:


> Feeling your pain, Dan. $20k for some rebuilds this winter...from 502 to 540 cubes...should give me another 10-12 mph. But sometimes, it's just DAMN WORTH IT.


You ever on http://www.speedwake.com or http://www.offshoreonly.com/

I was going to crack a joke about it being a beak boat, but Reggie makes a great boat, so I can't bring myself to do it even sarcastically.


----------



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

I had no idea people paid that much for those little bass boats. Boats are great when they are someone else's. I can't fathom paying that outlay of money for something you can't even use year round, paying to shrink wrap and store it for the winter, wow. Then again I don't make a hell of a lot of money. Some folks must be in debt up to their eyeballs, I wouldn't spend 40k on a brand new car. If you love it and you can do it, more power to you. I do think about it when I see trailers with boats or nice hunting quads on them. I tend to wonder how often they get used and how much they cost. I use my bikes nearly every day and even though I have sunk some money into this hobby it is a mere fraction of these motorized sports. Hell, I feel like it is cheaper than golf and ski/snowboard, which plenty of working stiffs manage to engage in.

It does simply get annoying though when people with such expenses act as if you are a childish fool for spending a couple grand for a bike.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

This thread is starting to sound a bit like...


----------



## Spankier (Oct 12, 2010)

dust3313 said:


> when my safety is at risk i think i deserve to take a stance against ignorant boaters. Tone can not be derived from text and i apologize if i came off as elitist but having to stop dead while a clueless boat driver cuts us off time and time again can become old extremely quick especially when we are towing someone new to the sport and they have get up again while the boat that cut us off was towing no one and simply wanted to get nowhere fast.


You're changing your story.

*Your initial post made no mention of safety whatsoever*.

Rather, your post was a whine about people in more expensive boats driving around looking at houses and throwing huge wakes and ruining your good water. And about those people in the boats that you can't afford looking like asses because they weren't "using them to the fullest extent."


----------



## Spankier (Oct 12, 2010)

Alan-S said:


> Interesting. My mountainbiking/triathalon buddies that have $5-10k bikes also have 40-60k ski boats. Its what we do in the spring and summer when we are not riding. Maybe it has something to do with the fact that I *owned* the local ski boat dealership


Fixed that for you.

"I used to own a boat dealership. I started out because it was a great passion of mine and I really enjoyed helping to put people in the right boat (the sale.) When the economy started tanking, I got out of the business and left my dealership with my partners, they closed the doors 9 months later. "

It's a really small internet Alan...


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

brentos said:


> I spend 1/10th of the money I spent on racing cars. AND I get to ride 10x as much as I actually got to race my car. And admittedly, I usually ride some pretty pricey stuff.
> 
> Biking is so cheap compared to most hobbies, and it's so convenient that you can spend more time actually doing the hobby than thinking about and buying crap.
> 
> It's expensive compared to running though.


Someone once asked a privateer sportbike team owner how much it would cost to race bikes, "All of it." was the reply. I don't even want to think about how much I've spent on cars and motorcycles over my lifetime, it would probably make me physically ill. 

I generally buy a bike once every 5 years, and the last 2 have been $2500. Thats $500 bucks a year, a pittance considering how much use you get out of a bike. Its about the cheapest hobby I ever had, and the one with the most positive income on my life.


----------



## AndrewMiller (Aug 26, 2010)

My friend didn't understand why my bike cost 1,000$. It really confused him when I said ill be spending another 1,000$ on upgrades over the next few years. I don't think people would understand until they walk the path themselves, or unless they have a hobby of their own that they love.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

I don't always understand the focus on gear. There is practical spending, and there is absurd spending. I think people should focus more on riding skills and getting the most enjoyment out of whatever they have, which is often more than they need. Life's too short to be obsessed with stuff.


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

My new bike and used bass boat started out at about the same price...before the bike upgrades.


----------



## HamfisT (Mar 31, 2010)

s0ckeyeus said:


> I don't always understand the focus on gear. There is practical spending, and there is absurd spending. I think people should focus more on riding skills and getting the most enjoyment out of whatever they have, which is often more than they need. Life's too short to be obsessed with stuff.


Dangerous thinking right there!


----------



## MK_ (Nov 15, 2004)

ChainChain said:


> That's the same thing as buying a bass boat. It's a luxury that nobody needs. What upsets my about $250 jeans is that they are made overseas at a cost of $5 of $6 and then shipped over. Someone is making an obscene amount of money off the sweat of someone else.


What upsets me about $250 jeans is that they last 2 wash cycles. With bikes, typically, more money gets you more durability (or less weight, or both), at least something.

_MK


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

s0ckeyeus said:


> I don't always understand the focus on gear. There is practical spending, and there is absurd spending. I think people should focus more on riding skills and getting the most enjoyment out of whatever they have, which is often more than they need. Life's too short to be obsessed with stuff.


OTOH, if someone simply wants "the best" why would someone else care if they can use it or not? So what if they can't push the equipment's limits? They're out riding and funding development of better stuff for people who can ride to the limit. And thats a good thing, even if you're some pinko hippy that doesn't like conspicuous consumption.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

big_slacker said:


> OTOH, if someone simply wants "the best" why would someone else care if they can use it or not? So what if they can't push the equipment's limits? They're out riding and funding development of better stuff for people who can ride to the limit. And thats a good thing, even if you're some pinko hippy that doesn't like conspicuous consumption.


Whatever, dude. Call me a pinko hippie, but I think people can do better with their money. I know plenty of folks with "the finest" crap who are up to their ears in credit card debt. If you can pay for everything with cash and still have a good conscience, then fine.


----------



## HamfisT (Mar 31, 2010)

I can definately NOT ride to the level of my equipment.

What's MORE important... I probably can't EXCEED my equipments limitations!

(yet)

I do like me some nice things, though.. and it's all paid for!


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

s0ckeyeus said:


> Whatever, dude. Call me a pinko hippie, but I think people can do better with their money. I know plenty of folks with "the finest" crap who are up to their ears in credit card debt. If you can pay for everything with cash and still have a good conscience, then fine.


That comment was tongue in cheek if the smiley didn't tip you. 

But on a serious note even if someone is up to their ears in credit card debt to finance their lifestyle, so what? Its really not my problem unless it affects us as a whole, such as with the current housing meltdown. (Which wouldn't have happened if lending was better regulated) :nono:

But people's personal finances whether cash or credit aren't my business, nor do I attach any moral superiority to my own financially superior cash method. :thumbsup:


----------



## shrubeck (May 11, 2006)

This is way easier than you're making it. If your buddy gives you any **** about how much your bike costs, punch him in the throat. I'll bet it won't happen twice.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

My bikes are way better then my riding, but my bikes are also better equipped with safer brakes, tires, etc, and give me more confidence, they are also paid for.


----------



## garbanzooo (Oct 4, 2010)

ChainChain said:


> That's the same thing as buying a bass boat. It's a luxury that nobody needs. What upsets my about $250 jeans is that they are made overseas at a cost of $5 of $6 and then shipped over. Someone is making an obscene amount of money off the sweat of someone else.


I have to say something since this is such a common misconception!

This is somewhat incorrect. "High end" denim is almost never made in China. Majority of it is made in USA and Japan and no way in hell are they making it at $5-6 dollars a pair.

Each pair of jeans takes about 3-4 yards of selvedge denim which can sometimes run upwards of $50 a yard so you do the math

+cost of other supplies to put it together such as rivets, polymer threads, leather patches, etc.
+cost of multiple sewing machines, many of which are not made anymore (takes more than one machine to make a pair of jeans)
+cost of upkeep of said machines and knowledge to fix them
+cost of assembly
+designing the cuts and patterns which can take an hour to a year
+knowledge of quality construction techniques that will last longer than your average pair of jeans

the list goes on...

http://www.selfedge.com/shop/
http://blueingreensoho.com/site/index.php
http://www.unionmadegoods.com/

Usual disclaimer - I don't work for these companies and not making a buck, blahblahblah


----------



## dust3313 (Sep 15, 2010)

Spankier said:


> You're changing your story.
> 
> *Your initial post made no mention of safety whatsoever*.
> 
> Rather, your post was a whine about people in more expensive boats driving around looking at houses and throwing huge wakes and ruining your good water. And about those people in the boats that you can't afford looking like asses because they weren't "using them to the fullest extent."


You are just looking for a fight. I'm just gonna leave it at that. if you truly enjoy being on the water you would be able to understand what I'm saying.

PS: who said i couldn't afford one? and i just realized rereading your posts and mine and came to the conclusion that you are probably the ass who thinks they are better than someone else because you have more money.


----------



## Spankier (Oct 12, 2010)

dust3313 said:


> if you truly enjoy being on the water you would be able to understand what I'm saying.


I truly enjoy being on the water and I understand the self-centered ignorance that your whiny post contains.



dust3313 said:


> PS: who said i couldn't afford one? and i just realized rereading your posts and mine and came to the conclusion that you are probably the ass who thinks they are better than someone else because you have more money.


The amount of money that someone has is irrelevant.

What matters is their character. Whining about other users "not using their boats to the fullest" and "ruining 'your' water" shows a distinct lack of character.


----------



## sommerfliesby (Nov 3, 2008)

dblvanos said:


> You ever on http://www.speedwake.com or http://www.offshoreonly.com/
> 
> I was going to crack a joke about it being a beak boat, but Reggie makes a great boat, so I can't bring myself to do it even sarcastically.


Yup,,,I've got the same handle on Offshore Only. No baggin' on Reggie...he's the MAN. :thumbsup:


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

ChainChain said:


> That's the same thing as buying a bass boat. It's a luxury that nobody needs. What upsets my about $250 jeans is that they are made overseas at a cost of $5 of $6 and then shipped over. Someone is making an obscene amount of money off the sweat of someone else.


Actually, a lot of the high end jeans are made in the USA at one plant FYI.


----------



## dust3313 (Sep 15, 2010)

Spankier said:


> I truly enjoy being on the water and I understand the self-centered ignorance that your whiny post contains.
> 
> The amount of money that someone has is irrelevant.
> 
> What matters is their character. Whining about other users "not using their boats to the fullest" and "ruining 'your' water" shows a distinct lack of character.


You, my friend, are a joke, and your words are worthless to me. I know I have good character and you trying to persuade me otherwise is a waste of your time and mine. this is a forum where people are allowed to post their opinion. just because i don't agree with yours and you don't agree with mine doesn't mean that either of us is wrong, or right for that matter, you will be a much more enjoyable person to discuss things with when you discover this.

And i just want to apologize to the MTBR community for destroying the flow of this thread and filling it with a useless argument.


----------



## jstaples (Apr 27, 2010)

shrubeck said:


> This is way easier than you're making it. If your buddy gives you any **** about how much your bike costs, punch him in the throat. I'll bet it won't happen twice.


Finally some common sense on this thread. :thumbsup:  

I say spend your money in whatever way you want (or your wife will allow  ). I used to beat around the trails in Georgia and South Carolina on a $0.99 / lb Walmart special. It was a piece of crap but I was a student with a few kids at the time. It's what I could afford and it made me happy.

Don't worry about what other people think. Get a bike you like - cheap or expensive - and get out and ride.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

I like people talking about their boats and their experiences and their stories are always good when they come and visit me ... but I absolutely hate boats. Maybe that's because I'm a boatwright. I fix what guys do to their boats.

There is a saying in boating, "There are two types of boat people. Those who go boating and those who are always working on them" ... I'm one of those people. I scrape the toxic antifouls off boat hulls, do repairs after stupid and unnecessary collisions. I crawl into filthy bilges to scrape-out the fungus and stinking mould because owners don't maintain boats in a timely fashion. I squeeze between hulls and floors to repair transoms when rudders have been ripped off by not tightly turning circles after someone forgot about prop walk and I repair missing chunks in keels after owners have lent their boats to their friends to go fishing just near hidden reefs that appeared to be in a different spot at high tide. Fixing boats isn't anywhere nearly as glamorous as reading the stories or listening to the heroic accounts of the big catches, when I'm being visited.

Being a boatwright allows me to have a nice bike. At one stage last year, just in the one week, I was working on as many as 11 boats that had been involved in collisions the week before. Often there are two boats involved in a collision, not counting jetties. Jetties are always at fault but then so are failed bearings on boat trailers.

I'm looking forward to my next bike ride, greatly.

Warren.


----------



## Spankier (Oct 12, 2010)

dust3313 said:


> You, my friend, are a joke, and your words are worthless to me.


If they are truly worthless, then why bother responding? Also, I'm not your friend. Sorry.

Shallow, selfish "those folks not using their boats to the fullest, those surfers, those I/O folks, those fishermen, etc." are "ruining my water" types like yourself are pitiful.

As noted before, the nonsensical stuff that you posted illustrates your lack of character.

After all, you were the one that posted your silly opinion. Neither I, nor anyone else, made you post such revealing material.


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

I live in the panhandle of Nebraska and work for Cabela's Inc.. I get the "How much!?!?" comment a lot. It's easy to argue thou cause most people here pay one if not more leases to hunt. Some pay as much for there lease as I did for my new Turner this year. If that doesn't get them I ask how much they spent on there trap gun or guns? Still doesn't work then ask about the boat. Still doesn't work then ask about the last African safari they took cost. 

It's been said. Too each there own. My bike is my ticket out of Nebraska each weekend in the spring, summer and fall.

P.S. Mtn.biking is much better then the RC car hobby I use to have.


----------



## knipdm01 (Sep 21, 2010)

Zeroack said:


> I live in the panhandle of Nebraska and work for Cabela's Inc.. I get the "How much!?!?" comment a lot. It's easy to argue thou cause most people here pay one if not more leases to hunt. Some pay as much for there lease as I did for my new Turner this year. If that doesn't get them I ask how much they spent on there trap gun or guns? Still doesn't work then ask about the boat. Still doesn't work then ask about the last African safari they took cost.
> 
> It's been said. Too each there own. My bike is my ticket out of Nebraska each weekend in the spring, summer and fall.
> 
> P.S. Mtn.biking is much better then the RC car hobby I use to have.


I'm from Indiana, but I've been to Sidney. Cool store to visit but I bet working there gets old lol. Its a good thing your close to the Rockies cause Nebraska is a little too flat for me. Northern Indiana has some hills at least.

People don't have a problem spending thousands for a nice over and under shot gun. Its all relative. I own a hardrock and right now can't justify spending over $1000 for a bike. But the new specialized cambers ($1600-$2000) are looking good!


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

texasnavy05 said:


> Do any of you guys ever get this? My friend (non mountain biker) comes over while i am in the garage tinkering with my bike. He asks, "How much did you pay for that thing anyway?" My answer is, "around 2500$" He then proceeds to tell me how ridiculous this is and thinks i am crazy for spending that much on a bicycle. This same friend however has a 40,000$:eekster: bass boat that he uses as an excuse to drink beer with his "fishing buddies" on the lake. And I am ridiculous? Anyone else have a similar experience? How should i combat this?


Been there, done that!!
Best thing to say is keep drinking beer, getting fat and floating on the lake/river. Better yet ask him how much it cost just to winterize or fill his boat up. Avg boat with even with a higher pitch propeller only gets about 3 mpg!!

I used to own a 22' Bow Rider, costed me over 40K to purchase, cost me ruffly about $100 to fill up (back when gas was even $2 a gallon @ 50 gallon tank) and only last one-time out. Oh pulling skiers & tubers even sucked more gas, so let's just say ummmmm 2mpg! Oh.... then the boat launch fees and oh the wonderful SUV or TRUCK that sucks gas @ 15mpg needs to pull the boat.... so that will cost more pennys.

As they say: The best day when you own a boat is when you sell it!!

That is the darn truth!! I'll take my bike over owning a stinking boat any day!! Such a headach always at the boat ramp. Plenty of idiots whom takes forever to back the boat down the ramp, to load the boat back up. The fuel alone just stinks filling it up.

Oh.... and if you living in a neighborhood that has an HOA.... you gotta pay storage fees to store it. :nono: Boat ownership is much, much more costly then any freaking bike! :eekster:

Either way, we all have hobbies and sometimes just compliment what they have and ignor or argue with the other person about what makes sense or what is better money spent.

Was not even a regret to get rid of both


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

Eric Z said:


> yeah, i think the great majority of us experience this. geesh, i do and i only spent $850 on my bike. i also have audio equipment that i spent $1K+ on and people say the same thing- you spent $500 on those 2 speakers? and those aren't even really expensive speakers.
> 
> to each their own. funny about your buddy's boat though- we each choose how to spend our money.


Hehe!! I am big time into Home Theater. The thing about speakers and subs it's so many manufactures out there and differnt taste buds for sounds to the ear. So that for sure is a personal preferrence. $800 is normal for awesome bookshelf speakers. I own Definitive Technology speakers and push a Outlaw sub! :thumbsup: I think I spend too much on Blu-ray movies these past couple months and been ignoring bike part upgrades this year. lol!! :madman:


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

TX_Shifter said:


> Hehe!! I am big time into Home Theater. The thing about speakers and subs it's so many manufactures out there and differnt taste buds for sounds to the ear. So that for sure is a personal preferrence. $800 is normal for awesome bookshelf speakers. I own Definitive Technology speakers and push a Outlaw sub! :thumbsup: I think I spend too much on Blu-ray movies these past couple months and been ignoring bike part upgrades this year. lol!! :madman:


All my speakers are paradigm (monitor 9, mini monitor) with the exception of an older klipsch sub. Audio is fun stuff, but its important to let your ears control the budget and not the other way around. Otherwise you end up with wilson and an empty wallet. 

Seriously though, whether its bikes, cars, audio or whatever your hobbies are. The cure for upgraditis is to buy the best quality (not highest cost!) that you can reasonably afford, then enjoy for years. :thumbsup:


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

big_slacker said:


> All my speakers are paradigm (monitor 9, mini monitor) with the exception of an older klipsch sub. Audio is fun stuff, but its important to let your ears control the budget and not the other way around. Otherwise you end up with wilson and an empty wallet.
> 
> Seriously though, whether its bikes, cars, audio or whatever your hobbies are. The cure for upgraditis is to buy the best quality (not highest cost!) that you can reasonably afford, then enjoy for years. :thumbsup:


Very true. Speakers last and just stop going out and listening to others. That too will break your wallet. I almost @ one time purchased martin logans. Thank goodness I didn't because wife would have gave me the big slap across the face and maybe even a boot to the A$$!! lol

I also own older set of JBL E series towers along with center and rear surround, along with a Yamaha RXV1000 receiver that is not even being used. It's a shame, but for some odd reason I don't want to get rid of it. All though when I got my Def Tech's I went smaller in size to not have so much speakers exposed. lol
Amazing what little speakers can put out. My most important part of a HT is a high quality SUB. Never cut short on a sub. I learned that very quick by not going cheap.


----------



## XxRedbaronxX (Jun 24, 2010)

slayer27 said:


> Tell him the $2500 was either going to a bike or to strippers & blow.
> 
> Ahh the late 90's, I wish I could get that money back. I would have a stable of awesome bikes


Preach on brother...Preach on..:madman:


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

big_slacker said:


> All my speakers are paradigm (monitor 9, mini monitor) with the exception of an older klipsch sub. Audio is fun stuff, but its important to let your ears control the budget and not the other way around. Otherwise you end up with wilson and an empty wallet.
> 
> Seriously though, whether its bikes, cars, audio or whatever your hobbies are. The cure for upgraditis is to buy the best quality (not highest cost!) that you can reasonably afford, then enjoy for years. :thumbsup:


That's a healthy perspective.

DIY is also a very good option for speakers if you're technically inclined.

The used market is also great. :thumbsup:

Back on topic, my dad lives on a very small island and has a 24ft trailer sailor. He enjoys fitting it out. Hell, sometimes it even gets wet.


----------



## dust3313 (Sep 15, 2010)

Spankier said:


> If they are truly worthless, then why bother responding? Also, I'm not your friend. Sorry.
> 
> Shallow, selfish "those folks not using their boats to the fullest, those surfers, those I/O folks, those fishermen, etc." are "ruining my water" types like yourself are pitiful.
> 
> ...


Thanks for proving my point!


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Steve71 said:


> That's a healthy perspective.
> 
> DIY is also a very good option for speakers if you're technically inclined.
> 
> The used market is also great. :thumbsup:


I actually built a tube preamp from an online kit. Bottlehead.com. Fun, cheap and awesome sound. But when you're playing all digital it doesn't make a lot of sense so I ebay'd it. There are some great speaker designs for free out there. If you can solder and understand how crossovers work you can build some incredible speakers for next to nothing. Get a local carpenter to do the enclosures if you don't have a shop/skills.

At this point in my life I have more money than time though, so I'll just do the buy quality and get value over time method.


----------



## Spankier (Oct 12, 2010)

dust3313 said:


> Thanks for proving my point!


I hope that fantasy gives you some comfort.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

big_slacker said:


> I actually built a tube preamp from an online kit. Bottlehead.com. Fun, cheap and awesome sound. But when you're playing all digital it doesn't make a lot of sense so I ebay'd it.


Yeah, I'm not really sold on tubes, but I would like to try a SET amp (or three) one of these days.

This is my never ending speaker project. Tri-amped with a digital crossover with room correction eq - no soldering necessary. 

I know it looks like a pile of junk, but oh the sound. The 1940's multicell horns and compression drivers are rare collectors items and fetch up to $10,000 on ebay if in original condition (mine are not). I was lucky and got these off craig's for a song as the model numbers, along with everything else, were painted over, many, many times. 

Now I just have to make them look pretty....


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Looks like they need to be painted over at least one more time. 

Lots of folks like the old 40's horns, cool project and I bet it sounds good despite the looks.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

big_slacker said:


> Looks like they need to be painted over at least one more time.
> 
> Lots of folks like the old 40's horns, cool project and I bet it sounds good despite the looks.


Haha yeah, painting it's going to be a b!tch of a job with all that lead based paint to remove. Not to mention these multicells are tar filled and weigh 170lb each. Moving them requires two strong people.


----------



## nate. (Oct 10, 2010)

pointerDixie214 said:


> Power pole. It's like a wicked awesome anchor that you can put down silently and quickly so as not to spook the feesh.
> 
> Big motor helps get a boat like that on place faster too. Which means that boat can run in spit. Nate... what does she draft? 8" or so?


sorry for the slow replies. i forgot about this thread. naw. fully loaded with 20 gallons of gas (36 gallon capacity), full cooler, full livewell (32 gallons +/-) all gear, troller batteries, bla bla bla it will float in 10". who cares how shallow it floats slap azz empty, i dont fish that way. i have no idea how shallow it runs. i havent ran aground yet.

the motor is a 150 high output evinrude etec. it slings 163 horses around. the boat has topped out at 57.9 mph.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 22, 2006)

I tell them it's a medical expense. It keeps me healthy so I don't have to spend $2500.00 on my insurance deductible every year. That's the same story I told myself when I bought the bike in the first place and I am sticking to it.


----------



## sommerfliesby (Nov 3, 2008)

Here's to being healthy! (Red bow in upper right is my boat)


----------



## Cata1yst (Dec 27, 2007)

sommerfliesby said:


> Here's to being healthy! (Red bow in upper right is my boat)


Is that in chicago? i think ive been to that exact street in the background....

the dude in the foreground looks like your typical boat owner sterotype. Trophy wife, Square black thin framed sunglasses, greying hair, graying pubes, graying chest hair, growing gut, short shorts, and the trophy wife....


----------



## hammy35 (Jan 2, 2009)

Wakeboarding/skiing/lake life is my first passion. I've been kicking around looking at boats for a few years now but have yet to really get serious. I think most new boats (inboards - ski/wakeboats) are completely out of sight for the average guy. Too blingy for me. $80k? No thanks. $25k gets a newish, nicely kept wakeboat.

When you consider that the boat can hold me, my family, my friends, our gear, food and drink and comfortably move everyone, then the cost doesn't seem _as_ bad.

If my wife and I are each riding high end bikes, thats $10-20k right there. A bike for my 6 year old $500 +/-, the 7 mo old in a trailer - $500. Now we all need gear, some way to haul us all to the trail, maintenance, etc, etc. The grown up bikes are good for what 5-10 years before going obsolete; the kids are on new bikes every 2 years.

A $40k ski/wake boat is easily good for 20+ years if maintained, and will still have a considerable resale after that.

No question, biking is a good bit cheaper than boating, but I don't think the $5k bike vs $40k boat comparison is completely fair  To be clear, I've spent a lot more time and money biking in the last several years than I have at the lake.


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

what is the cost of operating a boat for 4-5 hours a day vs. operating a bike 4-5 hours a day? I have trails i can get to from my house so my fuel cost is only what i eat. (which can be alot) and my "tube n lube" monthly budget is only $20 or so. also, i think a 2000-2500 dollar bike is the average guys budget. and good bike frames will not be anymore obsolete in 20 yrs. then a boat will if properly maintained. my initial point was not how much bikes cost vs. how much boating cost. It was the point that almost everyone spends money on stuff they like but isnt a necessity.


----------



## paratrooper_72 (Sep 26, 2010)

I smoked for 10 yrs, a pack a day. What does a pack of cigarettes cost? €4? 4x365x10=€14600 (at today's exchange rate: US$20488). That`s stupid money spending. Buy bikes, boats, whatever!


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

I got this from a guy at work before. I was telling a friend at work how my wife was complaining that I was buying a $2000 mtb, he responded with shock that bikes could even cost that much. I pointed out how mountain bikes can get up over $10,000. A guy sitting nearby I work with turned around and said "for $10,000 if I get a bike it better say 'Harley Davidson' on it." I wanted to respond with "That's why I weigh 100lbs less than you, fatass." Same guy also drives a $40k+ quad cab F-150 as his "family vehicle".


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

it seems like anything to do with water is an expensive hobby, be it power boats, sail boats, or anything else. after racing sail boats in college i was looking to get boat around 25 foot, anything around that is close to 30k or more. a new bike or two is looking better and better each day.


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

Nothing like the 3 B's

Boats, Biotches, and Beer


----------

